# Simple cheap safety tether



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Saw this on another kayak website and thought a good idea for yakkers who may get caught out in windy conditions
and unlucky enough to get tipped out 

Saftey tether (thanks nakiman)

I carry it with me at all times in my PFD (life jacket) easy to make

The reasons.

If the wind gets up can simply tether yourself to the yak in case you fall out

or you can use it as a safety throw line if your buddy has fallen out in rough waters by rocks.

the way it works is you fold the line back and forth and push into the tube. There is a Knot at the end before it comes out through the hole in the tube (the fixed end)

If it is windy, connect one end to the yak and the other to you(attach the fixed end to the paddler). if you fall out the line simply pulls out of the tube without getting tangled (don't use in surf)

If you throw the tube the line once again pulls out. (hold the end opposite to the fixed end)
















My guess is that line only need be 2mm and about 3 mtrs length

kp


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

damn good idea, simple and cheap. Thanks for the post


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I made one of those too and luckily if hasn't been deployed, but it might one day!
It's like insurance!


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a leg rope but I like this idea better.I will make one up as it is more versatile than a leg rope.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks kiwipea. I made one for myself and a friend today. I will be using it tomorrow.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

mingle said:


> Nice...
> 
> I saw the kritter67 has something similar on his yak...
> 
> ...


Yes it a good lil saftey gadget, Just used a piece of 20mm pvc tube about 90mm long
The cord is 2mm venetian blind cord about $3 from Bunnings. All tucks away in small pocket of pfd.

kp


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting Evan....you may not be aware that nakiman is a member here as well and posted that a couple of years ago.....he has some terrific ideas, and was him who convinced me scupper carts would not damage scuppers [my worry at that time] after posting a picture of the swing he had at the time fully loaded on a cart.


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

I have done something similar, but with some added features.

The rope floats, I have used rubber bands instead of a piece of conduit and probably most important I have used a snap shackle with a big red ball to pull and release the snap shackle in an emergency, such as the kayak sinking, etc. (All parts available from Whitworths and/or similar)

The snap hook end connects to the kayak and the snap shackle end connects to your PFD with the red ball in easy reach.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Very nice simmo


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

White-Water and Sea Kayakers have a "throw line" and a "tow line"

The* throw line* is made from floating line of about 6mm, it must be easy-on-the-hands for hauling in.
Used for throwing to a person in the water so at least 10m long.

It is made from a small bag with a clip attached at the bottom, and the rope is stuffed in, not coiled, rolled or folded as this would add kinks & knots when throwing. (Like stuffing a sleeping bag). 
To use, Hold the end of the line & throw the whole bag. The bag has weight with rope inside, floats & is easyer to see.

Advantage is it can hold lots of rope which is thick enuf for hauling in patient/ boat.

For *towing*, sea kayakers have a seat- belt or dive-belt type quick release wide strap round the waist. The rope passes from the tow-er to the tow-ee and back to a cleat on the rescue boat. If the tow-ee needs to release, simply uncleat & paddle away till safe to approach again or undo quick release from waist (with float attached) and go back & pick it up later eg when the patient has been picked up.
Towing from the waist has been found to be more effective than from the stern.

I think it's important to have a tow ring or better still, a clip attached bow & stern.

I'm sure there are good diagrams on the web.

Cheers, Noel..


----------

